# [INFO] Uso horario en Chile

## ekz

Hola gentoos

Esta es una información para mis colegas de Chile, que como sabrán estamos en 'Campaña de ahorro de energía' y una de las tantas medidas es cambiar de uso horario   :Shocked: .

Hoy (ayer) sábado a las 0:00 horas era costumbre atrasar los relojes, pero ahora lo haremos la última semana de Marzo, como dijeron en las noticias, compartimos el uso horario con Brasilia.

No me preocupé de más, ya que en mi gentoo la hora nunca se había cambiado sola, pero me sorprendí cuando vi que si lo hizo esta vez   :Shocked: .

Con lo que me tocaba arreglarla 'a mano' con date como siempre, pero mejor quise hacerlo de la manera correcta y cambiar al horario de Brasilia... 

Claro que en windows los horarios aparecen por las capitales de los países, así que no era problema.. pero en linux, reviso el directorio /usr/share/zoneinfo/Brazil/ y me encuentro con 4 opciones: Acre,       DeNoronha,  East   y    West   :Shocked: 

Manos al google y encuentro:

 *http://www.tuaregviatges.es/BRASIL/informacion_brasil.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> HORA
> 
> Brasil tiene 4 usos horarios que no coinciden con líneas geográficas sino con fronteras entre estados. Como norma general, en la costa este el horario es GMT –3. En el centro es GMT –4 y en el oeste GMT –5.
> ...

 

Por lo que la opción correcta era East (continuamos en horario de verano (GMT-3) )

Entonces comentar y añadir en /etc/conf.d/clock

```
#TIMEZONE='America/Santiago'

TIMEZONE='Brazil/East'
```

y 

```
/etc/init.d/clock restart
```

Y quedó la hora como debe ser   :Smile:   . Espero se cambie automáticamente cuando corresponda.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

En Argentina hace desde el 1 de enero que estamos en campaña ahorro de energía pero en lugar de atrasar los relojes, estos estúpidos políticos que tenemos los adelantaron una hora!

Como resultado ahora duermo una hora menos por día y trabajo una hora mas   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> En Argentina hace desde el 1 de enero que estamos en campaña ahorro de energía pero en lugar de atrasar los relojes, estos estúpidos políticos que tenemos los adelantaron una hora!
> 
> Como resultado ahora duermo una hora menos por día y trabajo una hora mas  
> 
> Salud!

 

tu post me llevo a pensar en este antiguo correo que recorrio el mundo por las cuentas de email :

```
Los diez mandamientos del flojo:

1- Se nace cansado y se vive para descansar

2- Ama a tu cama como a ti mismo

3- Si ves a alguien descansar, ayúdalo

4- Descansa de día para que puedas dormir de noche.

5- El trabajo es sagrado, ¡no lo toques!

6- Aquello que puedas hacer mañana, no lo hagas hoy.

7- Trabaja lo menos que puedas, lo que tengas que hacer, que lo haga

otro.

8- Calma, nunca nadie murió por descansar.

9- Cuando sientas el deseo de trabajar, siéntate y espera que se

te pase ese mal deseo.

10- Si el trabajo es salud, que trabajen los enfermos.
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, siguiendo en plan de chiste y ya que estamos, una frase del gran Quino: "No dejes para mañana el encajarle a otro lo que tenías que hacer hoy", jeje...

Salud!

----------

## xSober

Hola!!!

gracias por la informacion, 

hoy me desperte y andaba todo confundido con los horarios ya que mi PC y mi celular cambiaron de hora.

recorde que se habia pospuesto el cambio y que debia cambiar mi zoneinfo a GMT -3,   llegue a /usr/share/zoneinfo y me di cuenta que habian tres opciones para brazil...

justamente me proponia buscar el que me servia en google y revise antes el foro como de costumbre...

nuevamente gracias, 

y me ahorraste una busqueda  :Very Happy:  jajajaja...  

salu2

----------

## ekz

Pues como lo esperaba la hora no se atrasó ayer a las 0:00,   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  (el otro pc con windows tampoco la cambió automáticamente, lo que me deja más tranquilo..)

Con estos comandos pueden cambiar la hora (solo para mostrar el formato) :

```
date --set "2008-03-30 14:26"

hwclock --set --date="2008-03-30 14:26"
```

Saludos

----------

## sirope

Que extraños esos brasileños....   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

